# just want to make it clear x



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

That I would never ever lie on here...
Some of you I class as friends and it's nice to talk to people with the same mind set as me its very refreshing too knowing people with similar beliefs (animals) 
I would never manipulate or deceive anyone because I wouldn't want it done to me! 

Sorry bout the rant just wanted to say xx


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

I know what you mean!!
You lot are like my family (but mollymilo is just my stalker im joking 
The only people that understands me


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> That I would never ever lie on here...
> Some of you I class as friends and it's nice to talk to people with the same mind set as me its very refreshing too knowing people with similar beliefs (animals)
> I would never manipulate or deceive anyone because I wouldn't want it done to me!
> 
> Sorry bout the rant just wanted to say xx


Hear hear!! Me too  xx


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Really quite annoyed at the minute...

I just don't see the need...

I know we can never truly know a person but its nice to think we are all honest with each other...

We share our life's highs and lows xx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Seventh stars said:


> I know what you mean!!
> You lot are like my family (but mollymilo is just my stalker im joking
> The only people that understands me


Oi you! X

For that I need a Reno pic


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> That I would never ever lie on here...
> Some of you I class as friends and it's nice to talk to people with the same mind set as me its very refreshing too knowing people with similar beliefs (animals)
> I would never manipulate or deceive anyone because I wouldn't want it done to me!
> 
> Sorry bout the rant just wanted to say xx


Totally agree xXx


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Whats brought this on?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Whats brought this on?


Ask Jan


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Whats brought this on?


Don't want to be cynical but the few people or threads that I've read in the last few weeks..it just gets to me..

At the minute it'd gps threads xx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I feel annoyed that other people have had the P taken out of them  
There are some really well respected Pf'ers , with a genuine love of animals who have extended their hands out to that person ..... she may or may not explain her actions , i dunno , but i cannot help but feel if the truth will ever be told it's a bit like the " cry wolf" story ......


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

tincan said:


> I feel annoyed that other people have had the P taken out of them
> There are some really well respected Pf'ers , with a genuine love of animals who have extended their hands out to that person ..... she may or may not explain her actions , i dunno , but i cannot help but feel if the truth will ever be told it's a bit like the " cry wolf" story ......


Totally agree xx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Thing is this is internet life, you take it onface value - but with a huge pinch of salt. I used to get irritated/angry with this kind of thing all the time, but they are just words, they really cant harm you, when this penny dropped with me I learnt to walk away x I have received some unfair treatment on here and being honest it got to me, but I feel stupid for doing so as this is the rise maybe they wanted, who knows x 

I no longer justify my opinions or what I do, I will help anyone who needs it, for example I drove 2 half hours to help Bernie out when she met her dad for the first time, I will give the best advice to my knowledge to anyone, I will send hugs to those who need it, but I wont get stuck (I have done, I have got carried away) with battles over something that wont/cant be changed, whats the point x


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> Thing is this is internet life, you take it onface value - but with a huge pinch of salt. I used to get irritated/angry with this kind of thing all the time, but they are just words, they really cant harm you, when this penny dropped with me I learnt to walk away x I have received some unfair treatment on here and being honest it got to me, but I feel stupid for doing so as this is the rise maybe they wanted, who knows x
> 
> I no longer justify my opinions or what I do, I will help anyone who needs it, for example I drove 2 half hours to help Bernie out when she met her dad for the first time, I will give the best advice to my knowledge to anyone, I will send hugs to those who need it, but I wont get stuck (I have done, I have got carried away) with battles over something that wont/cant be changed, whats the point x


Must take a leaf...

I do think now I'm going to be so cynical...I love helping people I'd do anything for anyone..
Just maybe shouldn't get sucked in next time xx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

danniandnala said:


> Must take a leaf...
> 
> I do think now I'm going to be so cynical...I love helping people I'd do anything for anyone..
> Just maybe shouldn't get sucked in next time xx


just offer the help - if its rejected/twisted then just walk away, no harm to you then x as the saying goes you cant save them all x and thats the advice I would give anyone x


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> just offer the help - if its rejected/twisted then just walk away, no harm to you then x as the saying goes you cant save them all x and thats the advice I would give anyone x


Good advice xx


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

What the flippers has happened here!? 

I've missed it...all by passed me, as normal..

I totally agree with what you say though..just for the record!!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Tbh, I rarely come on here these days

Some threads i enjoy reading and commenting on, but certain threads I just dont bother, especially when it gets to the drama lama stage, You have to deal with it in real life never mind cyber life, - that.i can do without


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> Don't want to be cynical but the few people or threads that I've read in the last few weeks..it just gets to me..
> 
> At the minute it'd gps threads xx


Who is GP ?


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> Who is GP ?


Is it georgiepixie something like that xx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I hate these threads as I always have missed what's happened.....and I'm nosey 

Anyway, be yourself, if others choose to lie then its them that are having to live with the results of lying. Trust in karma xxx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I get it now .....I feel a bit silly not realising


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> I hate these threads as I always have missed what's happened.....and I'm nosey
> 
> Anyway, be yourself, if others choose to lie then its them that are having to live with the results of lying. Trust in karma xxx


That'd very nicely put..xx


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Cats cats cats said:


> I get it now .....I feel a bit silly not realising


Me too totally..and I hate that..

As someone said in the gp thread its cyber blah blah blah..but in my real life I detest liars and I don't have them in my life xx

There's just no need for it..if its for attention it'd very sad xx


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

My first reaction to that thread was to write... liar, liar pants on fire 

Seriously though i hear you... it's really frustrating when people take the p like that especially when people have took a long time trying to help. I'm going to ignore any threads from her.

try not to let things like that get to you hun, not worth it xx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Nah don't beat yourself up  I get it now .....I feel a bit silly not realising 







........ Listen...........







I will teach you how to use ............. "THE FORCE" :ciappa:


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

tincan said:


> Nah don't beat yourself up  I get it now .....I feel a bit silly not realising
> 
> ........ Listen...........
> 
> I will teach you how to use ............. "THE FORCE" :ciappa:


Thank you think I need it xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Ask Jan


rrr:

Look, I get confused watching Jeremy Kyle. I've no chance keeping up with this one.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Jansheff said:


> rrr:
> 
> Look, I get confused watching Jeremy Kyle. I've no chance keeping up with this one.


.....

Thought you had gone for a lie down


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

tincan said:


> .....
> 
> Thought you had gone for a lie down


Same here lol xx


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

lynnenagle said:


> My first reaction to that thread was to write... liar, liar pants on fire


Well why didn't you then? 

It always does come out in the wash eventually though. It's _work_ keeping stories straight when you spin a tangled web. It's just easier to tell the truth to begin with.

Plus......

The Truth Will Set You Free :ciappa:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tincan said:


> .....
> 
> Thought you had gone for a lie down


A lie down or a *lie* down eh? :yikes:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> A lie down or a *lie* down eh? :yikes:


You know tis a bit like a Ho-Down ,,,, only you ............ well tis self evident


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

tincan said:


> You know tis a bit like a Ho-Down ,,,, only you ............ well tis self evident


Are you calling TT a ho?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> Are you calling TT a ho?


.......

she does kinda put it about somewhat :yikes:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree Danni 



tincan said:


> I feel annoyed that other people have had the P taken out of them
> There are some really well respected Pf'ers , with a genuine love of animals who have extended their hands out to that person ..... she may or may not explain her actions , i dunno , but i cannot help but feel if the truth will ever be told it's a bit like the " cry wolf" story ......


The boy who cried wolf came to mind too.



Cats cats cats said:


> Who is GP ?


She or he could be one of 3 members or even one of the same 

I'm such an old cynic and question everything in my mind, then turn into Miss Marple


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

tincan said:


> .......
> 
> she does kinda put it about somewhat :yikes:


Pmsl xx:laugh:


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

I think any newbie that comes on I'm gonna have to double think everything...

That sounds awful doesn't it but that's how I feel now...

Never believe the accident litters anyway but now its going to be everyone


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blimey!!!! 'That' thread was one heck of a read!!!! :yikes:

Anyway, it has shamed me about all the lies I have told here so I am now going to come clean and be totally honest with you all.

This is what Moggybaby looks like:










And this is me Hilda:










:devil: :devil: :devil:

:lol:

.*


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

You fibber!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

tincan said:


> .......
> 
> she does kinda put it about somewhat :yikes:


Who U callin a ho U LIAR? 

I may be a shameless hussy but I ain't no HO!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> *Blimey!!!! 'That' thread was one heck of a read!!!! :yikes:
> 
> Anyway, it has shamed me about all the lies I have told here so I am now going to come clean and be totally honest with you all.
> 
> ...


Jesus i hope you ain't got pips in those paps moggybaby :yikes::yikes:

And where on earth did you dig my Mother up from ...:devil::devil::devil:...........


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Lmfao xx:laugh:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Someone left home without their oxygen tank eh?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm going to come clean, too.

Spooks isn't mine. He just comes in sometimes. I don't even like cats!! Eurgh!!






In fact, no. He's not real. A figment of my imagination. I just find random photos off Google to share with you.


Sorry to burst everyone's spooky bubble :nonod:



No, but honestly- I find all of this rather laughable. Some people seriously have too much time on their hands and skewed imaginations.

Why make all this up on here? You could at least write yourself a novel and try and earn a few bob :ihih:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> I'm going to come clean, too.
> 
> Spooks isn't mine. He just comes in sometimes. I don't even like cats!! Eurgh!!
> 
> ...


Awww JordanRose ..... You Lickle LIAR 

unfortunately my little darling , you are not multi-faceted


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

tincan said:


> Awww JordanRose ..... You Lickle LIAR
> 
> unfortunately my little darling , you are not multi-faceted


I am too!! :sneaky2:

I've always been a poopants liar


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tincan said:


> Awww JordanRose ..... You Lickle LIAR
> 
> *unfortunately my little darling , you are not multi-faceted *


Course she is - shes a little diamond


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Damn !!!!!! i have been busy decorating and must of missed something, ggrrr,
when i first joined here years ago i took everything to heart, and believed everyone and anything,but after some of the lies, arguing fighting name calling etc that i have seen on here, i try to take everything with a pinch of salt. instead of getting upset by things,and worrying about things, i try to walk away from the thread, or person,that is causing grief. And i do believe all liars get found out in the end, they usually slip up some where..._


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

well can I just say

I REALLY SHOULD NOT WEAR JODS!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> well can I just say
> 
> I REALLY SHOULD NOT WEAR JODS!!!


There is a camel somewhere missing its toe!!!!! :yikes:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

OK if we're "fess"ing up...... My name's not Olivia it's Janis :blushing::blushing::blushing: Which I HATE with a passion!!! But in my defence my mum's name was Olive, So that's it I hold my hands up I'M A FRAUD!!!!


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

Okayy okay reno is really a hamster who is a super genious than we build a robot together which is the reno you see


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> OK if we're "fess"ing up...... My name's not Olivia it's Janis :blushing::blushing::blushing: Which I HATE with a passion!!! But in my defence my mum's name was Olive, So that's it I hold my hands up I'M A FRAUD!!!!


It is my sad duty to inform you all that I'm not Egyptian and I can't play any reggae tunes


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

Because I am very nosy I had to go off and find the thread you were all talking about - very odd indeed!!

Also I should perhaps confess that I am not new to cats. Maybe I was at one point but not anymore and I am ashamed I have kept that name and misled everyone


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Totally agree with you Danni :thumbup1:

We'll all make light of the situation but it does really make you think twice about who is on here and that's a shame. 

Think it's worse because we're a small forum and everyone tends to know each other. I always trust people until they give me reasons to doubt them, maybe it's better to do it the other way round online.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Does'nt it feel good to have an Emotional Clearout , it really does free up the mind


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

egyptianreggae said:


> It is my sad duty to inform you all that I'm not Egyptian and I can't play any reggae tunes


Oh I just assumed you were a massive Jonathan Richman fan!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi all, this is (insert name) KOEKEMAKRANKA'S (delete that which is not applicable) PARTNER/PSYCHIATRIST/MOTHER/SISTER/CAT/OTHER. I am sorry to say but she has been diagnosed with (insert affliction here ) CHRONIC PF FATIGUE and (delete that which in not applicable) has lost the will to live/has moved to Cape Verde/will be retiring from PF for a while/is doing a course on "Chronic Liars: Are They Real?? in Disneyworld, Florida.

But she wishes you all a fab weekend, nonetheless. Don't drink too much wine tonight because she wants to read all the drama on Monday and so no threads must be deleted.
Thanks
Signed 
KK's er...CAT


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Grace_Lily said:


> Totally agree with you Danni :thumbup1:
> 
> We'll all make light of the situation but it does really make you think twice about who is on here and that's a shame.
> 
> Think it's worse because we're a small forum and everyone tends to know each other. I always trust people until they give me reasons to doubt them, maybe it's better to do it the other way round online.


It's so strange isn't it xx


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

I too got too involved in a post once. You find yourself getting in a state about something you have no influence or control over. I now just simply say nothing on these types of posts. It is alway worse in kitten season.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

NEW2CATS said:


> Because I am very nosy I had to go off and find the thread you were all talking about - very odd indeed!!


Me too  I'm not sure if I was looking at the right thread though 

As we are all in confessing mode, I hang my head in shame but I am neither a tiger or a moon


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

and my real name isn't Koekemakranka


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

I tried to find it too, I can't


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

It's in rescue xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, my name is totally accurate. I really am called Jan and I'm from Sheffield. (Feels smug).

I'm trying to think of something I can confess to lying about but I can't, I'm obviously too boring.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_well i wish i hadnt read it now, how sick.
oh and i confess, it was me that ate the last dough-nut, it wasnt the dog........sorry doggy....._


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm real sorry to be dull I'm Danni I am what I aaaaaaam ...
And my cat is nala...xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

colliemerles said:


> _well i wish i hadnt read it now, how sick._


_

Yes rather odd  :rolleyes5:



colliemerles said:



oh and i confess, it was me that ate the last dough-nut, it wasnt the dog........sorry doggy.....

Click to expand...



:yikes: Fancy blaming the poor dog for such a crime _


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

:hand:


tincan said:


> .....
> 
> Thought you had gone for a lie down


just don't mention facebook to him ..or he'll the roof

Can someone send me a link to the thread im too nosy not to know.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> :hand:
> 
> just don't mention facebook to him ..or he'll the roof
> 
> Can someone send me a link to the thread im too nosy not to know.


It's the first one in rescue xx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Good Grief :yikes: Well that serves me right for being nosy - I've just crawled out of the adoption and rescue forum and I feel completely drained, so goodness knows how any of you feel who were actually involved in all of that. 

I think I need a cup of tea. Well, actually, I need a stiff drink, but I think I'd better wait.

Still called Deb, still have 5 cats


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Course she is - shes a little diamond


:blush:

Thank you, my little gem


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

well i went for a lay down ( truth) could'nt settle .... Then see that " Jod's she who is of the amazing tool variety " been at it again :laugh: No suprises in the findings :ciappa: 

Me Gran used to say " It's all in the eyes Shirl " :yikes:

ut:ut:ut:ut:ut:


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Oh I just assumed you were a massive Jonathan Richman fan!


There is that, too


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I know the truth can be boring and dull but I'm not ashamed of my quiet life and I don't understand why people lie about stupid things and suck people in.

How is there so much time in the day to fabricate another life??


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

15bpages of baloni I had to read :yikes: im hungry now.

Seriously though that's just weird


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Oh I just assumed you were a massive Jonathan Richman fan!


Isn't everyone?!?

[youtube_browser]FFwJMdeWqlw[/youtube_browser]

:001_tt1:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


>


This cracks me up every time!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

CoCoTrio said:


> Isn't everyone?!?
> 
> [youtube_browser]FFwJMdeWqlw[/youtube_browser]
> 
> :001_tt1:


Oh yes...... Just had a happy 10 mins on youTube reliving my youth! :thumbup: That Summer Feeling!!!!!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Ive just caught up with this thread, or should I say threads ...
Somebody has too much time on their hands. That is very scary and weird.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Oh yes...... Just had a happy 10 mins on youTube reliving my youth! :thumbup: That Summer Feeling!!!!!


Surrender to Jonathan!! :thumbup:

[youtube_browser]XjFU98mEem4[/youtube_browser]

:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've been busy with wedding stuff over the past few days so not been around that much - still busy actually but putting my feet up for a few minutes before being descended upon by visiting niece and family.
So what _has _been going on now


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I've been busy with wedding stuff over the past few days so not been around that much - still busy actually but putting my feet up for a few minutes before being descended upon by visiting niece and family.
> So what _has _been going on now


I dont think you want to know Lynn  Concentrate on the wedding and worry about this place when you have finished :lol:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> I've been busy with wedding stuff over the past few days so not been around that much - still busy actually but putting my feet up for a few minutes before being descended upon by visiting niece and family.
> So what _has _been going on now


No don't concern yourself :nono::nono: It's all a bit grubby!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Believe me ive seen all sortz on herelol ans u do hav to take things with a pinch of salt ...but to make things up about animals with deformed kegs is sick imo ....hope this is a wake up call for said person ...when webs get woven they get tangled ....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> Believe me ive seen all sortz on herelol ans u do hav to take things with a pinch of salt ...but to make things up about animals with deformed kegs is sick imo ....hope this is a wake up call for said person ...when webs get woven they get tangled ....


All her family will have an idea now as its all on her fb I imagine the storey is not over just yet.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

as mentioned you really dont want to know but I promise Jods has been a very good girl and it wasn't me


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> All her family will have an idea now as its all on her fb I imagine the storey is not over just yet.


Erm....imaginary family. :laugh:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

this beats M4M IF ANYONE REMEMBERS THAT STOREY ,whoops caps lock.bout mum and dad dying in car crash.TT wont remember that member.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> this beats M4M IF ANYONE REMEMBERS THAT STOREY ,whoops caps lock.bout mum and dad dying in car crash.TT wont remember that member.


Before my time as well. Any links for when we're trying to idle away a rainy evening?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't remember that, must have been before my time.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> > OK if we're "fess"ing up...... My name's not Olivia it's Janis :blushing::blushing::blushing:
> 
> 
> One of my school friends was called "Janis". I lost touch with her years ago,
> ...


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Don't remember that, must have been before my time.


Nope it was in the last year - we joined at the same time Sarah, and I read it.

It was in the dog section I believe


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

egyptianreggae said:


> It is my sad duty to inform you all that I'm not Egyptian and I can't play any reggae tunes


Oh ER, you've brought me down to earth with a bump!  I've always thought your name was so romantic-sounding, and I liked to ponder (in passing) what it meant! Please don't go and ruin everything by telling me your real name is something prosaic like Mary Smith (with apologies to any "Mary Smiths" on the forum!)


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> well can I just say
> 
> I REALLY SHOULD NOT WEAR JODS!!!


Crikey that's a real sight for sore eyes isn't it? :yikes::ciappa::ciappa:

Like Moggybaby I wasn't sure at first glance whether it was a pic of a camel toe or a rather lovely *rear* view


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Nope it was in the last year - we joined at the same time Sarah, and I read it.
> 
> It was in the dog section I believe


I never go in the dog section, so must have missed it.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

that's right mcw glad im not the only one who can remember,that member even comes back on from time to time  fb caught that one out too.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well am a bit lost for words .... La la land ... Think she needs to see someone in mental health ... She must live a very very boring life. :incazzato:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> that's right mcw glad im not the only one who can remember,that member even comes back on from time to time  fb caught that one out too.


They even have the audacity to come back on here :yikes:

Fb catches a lot of people out.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

chillminx said:


> oliviarussian said:
> 
> 
> > One of my school friends was called "Janis". I lost touch with her years ago,
> ...


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Does anyone know if gps been on...have been doing duties..xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> Does anyone know if gps been on...have been doing duties..xxx


Looking at GP's profile last time was yesterday at 9.26 pm. But doesn't mean to say she hasn't seen what's been posted 

ETA, she could log on as a guest.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> Looking at GP's profile last time was yesterday at 9.26 pm. But doesn't mean to say she hasn't seen what's been posted


Oh yeh she has multiple personallities sorry I mean profiles xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, if GP loves a lot of attention she is certainly going to be well satisfied with all the interest she has aroused on here!  

With some people any kind of attention is better than none. What they hate most of all is to be ignored.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> Oh yeh she has multiple personallities sorry I mean profiles xx


 

She'll be lurking some way or another. But I don't think she'll be back as her


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> She'll be lurking some way or another. But I don't think she'll be back as her


No I don't either..she may use same pics though B-) xx


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Burning question..

What happened on the 19th of may last year?  most users ever!


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

So I'm mega noisy and had a read through all 15 pages of the thread...

Good lord that is someone who needs help! I'm totally drained just reading it, can't imagine how everyone else feels who was actually participating in the thread at the time!

While we're all being Truthful, Tiberius isn't really a Red Maine Coon....


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

danniandnala said:


> No I don't either..she may use same pics though B-) xx


I was begining to think it was a new breed


----------



## smiler84 (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't think I can be bothered to investigate whatever has gone on!


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Wowzers!! :yikes:
I'm also a nosy parker so just sat down for a read and I'm shocked, what effort people will go to, to be so deceitful! Shocking! What a complete loon!


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Hb-mini said:


> Wowzers!! :yikes:
> I'm also a nosy parker so just sat down for a read and I'm shocked, what effort people will go to, to be so deceitful! Shocking! What a complete loon!


Beautifully put - the last sentence sums it up perfectly. To be fair, there have been quite a few recently - but different peoples antennas start twitching at different times.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Right, I've read ALL 5 million pages of that thread and armed myself with some wine - all I can say is it must be EXHAUSTING being that much of a lunatic. Surely, if you were going to make up a new life you would make it better than the original??? 

Anyhoo - glass of wine anyone?


----------



## Haunted (Apr 10, 2013)

I've read through the thread in question, and all I can say is, WHY???

Why lie? To what gain?

It's just really, really sad and so disrespectful to the wonderful members on here.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I've no idea what the thread you are all on about is - or who GP is.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Right, I've read ALL 5 million pages of that thread and armed myself with some wine - all I can say is it must be EXHAUSTING being that much of a lunatic. Surely, if you were going to make up a new like you would make it better than the original???
> 
> Anyhoo - glass of wine anyone?


......

Yes  cheers me dear


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> I've no idea what the thread you are all on about is - or who GP is.


The now locked 15 page long thread in rescue and adoption.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> The now locked 15 page long thread in rescue and adoption.


You need to reset your page preferences I only see 9 pages and I haven't read any of those, sorry but I haven't read this thread either 

I would need far more than my one glass of wine nightly ration


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Has any of her alias' been on tonight xx


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

The thing i hate most is Liars and Attention Seekers...they annoy the living daylights out of me!! especially when there are genuine posters on here who would anything and everything possible to try and make their beloved pets well again.

Why make utter crap up about yourself and your pets when all people want to do is get to know you for who you actually are.

Always thought she was strange from the date she joined so kept clear of her posts.....Good to know my "fakedar" is still working efficiently.

P.s Forgive me father for i have sinned.........I am not a frog!!!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

danniandnala said:


> Has any of her alias' been on tonight xx


not that i've seen


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

cats galore said:


> not that i've seen


....

Seriously tho guys Do we really care


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

tincan said:


> ....
> 
> Seriously tho guys Do we really care


It would be nice to know the truth...but I suppose if someone lies that much will we ever hear it xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

tincan said:


> ....
> 
> Seriously tho guys Do we really care


nope not at all. let her live her silly little life away from us


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Aurelie said:


> Right, I've read ALL 5 million pages of that thread and armed myself with some wine - all I can say is it must be EXHAUSTING being that much of a lunatic. Surely, if you were going to make up a new life you would make it better than the original???
> 
> Anyhoo - glass of wine anyone?


Oooo yes please...large glass of cold pinot please!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I will pass on the wine , but if there is a nice cold beer then pass it my way ... It's been a long day


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> P.s Forgive me father for i have sinned.........*I am not a frog!!!!*


My frog obsessed Seb is very disappointed to hear that you're not really a frog   

He very much wants a pet frog, but the slave says no! he's been very determined this week, he's brought one in nearly every day


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I will pass on the wine , but if there is a nice cold beer then pass it my way ... It's been a long day


A cold beer would be very nice  I agree, been a long day here too.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> A cold beer would be very nice  I agree, been a long day here too.


I just don't know we're the week has gone ... This morning a made 4 mugs of tea , did I get to drink one .... Nope More hours in the day needed


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> A cold beer would be very nice  I agree, been a long day here too.


Love it when you post cause I get to see seb xx


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> I just don't know we're the week has gone ... This morning a made 4 mugs of tea , did I get to drink one .... Nope More hours in the day needed


I need more hours in the day too and next week will be even worse


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

danniandnala said:


> It would be nice to know the truth...but I suppose if someone lies that much will we ever hear it xx


....

I know what your saying honestly i do 

But the truth won't go anywhere near to fixing the damage , and even if the truth was spoken by that person .... No-one would accept it , so the circle would just keep rolling on , do you know what i'm saying hun xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

OMG!
I just read all the 17 pages of "THAT" thread ...
My head is spinning, I can't imagine how sick <and I don't mean any illness here> one has to be to come up with something like this :yikes:
Disgusting


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

tincan said:


> ....
> 
> I know what your saying honestly i do
> 
> But the truth won't go anywhere near to fixing the damage , and even if the truth was spoken by that person .... No-one would accept it , so the circle would just keep rolling on , do you know what i'm saying hun xx


I do..I really do hunny..xx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> I need more hours in the day too and next week will be even worse


And why is this Aureilie


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

tincan said:


> ....
> 
> I know what your saying honestly i do
> 
> But the truth won't go anywhere near to fixing the damage , and even if the truth was spoken by that person .... No-one would accept it , so the circle would just keep rolling on , do you know what i'm saying hun xx


Maybe in a way it is no bad thing for this to occur every so often - it keeps everyone on their mettle and reminds people that lots of things on forums/social media cannt be taken on face value.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Anyhoo - glass of wine anyone?


Thank you for the offer hun but I'm good with my Stella Artois Pear Cidre.

And my big bar of chocolate.

And my packet of Jaffa Cakes...... :w00t: :thumbup:

.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> And why is this Aureilie


A lot of extra work to do for a while plus decorating and quite a few cakes coming up - I'm really envious of those people who bought a house that needed nothing doing to it!

Nice of you to ask Cosmills  Why are you so busy?


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First things first MB where did you find that picture of me!!!:yikes: :lol: :aureola:

Next why do I always miss all the gossip! I blame work!!!

Next while we are all coming clean I must admit I actually dont like Sheldon at all he is a complete pain in the ass and Quinn isnt real she is a puppet I use to get my revenge on sheldon :devil: ..................................Honest :aureola: :lol:


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Hold on did I see someone mention wine!...........................................PF PARTY TIME!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> And why is this Aureilie


what did vets say cm?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> Hold on did I see someone mention wine!...........................................PF PARTY TIME!!


Hooray!!! I'm in


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> and my real name isn't Koekemakranka


Isn't it, my flower??????

Still, I have no idea what this is all about.......


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm not called muffin. None of my pets have ever been called muffin. I'm not even very keen on eating muffins 

There. It's out. I've said it at last, and it's like a burden's been lifted! 

I'll join you all for a glass of wine now :thumbsup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

We all have to be honest :yikes:



Walks away from the thread shaking her head, what is the internet coming to when you have to be honest about yourself!! 










ps I am sooooooooooo boring, I have nothing to lie about :lol: Must try harder!!!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Laurac said:


> Maybe in a way it is no bad thing for this to occur every so often - it keeps everyone on their mettle and reminds people that lots of things on forums/social media cannt be taken on face value.


......

Laurac , could'nt agree more with you , it is a huge wake-up call for all , thing is we are all human and make mistakes , some take the written word as Gospel , some ( me ) look on with great Cynisism ( not always good ) It's just such a shame that some with a trusting nature , were sucked in and well , basically had that trust abused .... lies & Deceit abound as you rightly say in social media / forums ...... best we all keep on our toes .


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tincan said:


> ....
> 
> Seriously tho guys Do we really care


No :lol: Forum saddos come and go. I bet this particular saddo is loving it that she's getting so much attention. Sad thing is, it's adverse, non-real life attention.

So, to the person in question a wee bit of advice - GET A LIFE 



MoggyBaby said:


> Thank you for the offer hun but I'm good with my Stella Artois Pear Cidre.
> 
> And my big bar of chocolate.
> 
> ...


A moment on the lips, a lifetime on the @rse


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

tincan said:


> ......
> 
> Laurac , could'nt agree more with you , it is a huge wake-up call for all , thing is we are all human and make mistakes , some take the written word as Gospel , some ( me ) look on with great Cynisism ( not always good ) It's just such a shame that some with a trusting nature , were sucked in and well , basically had that trust abused .... lies & Deceit abound as you rightly say in social media / forums ...... best we all keep on our toes .


....

Oh forgot to add , not on my toes atm , on me ar5e , chillin with my voddy n pepsi - max :drool:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey I'm in 

Actually have been doing research since this has me so intrigued. Posted this link in a thread in general.....

Article: Munchausen by Internet: The Lying Disease that Preys on the Heart - General Articles About Nursing

If you read the link, there were clues all along. Nonetheless, it has some good tips on what to keep in mind with these drama llama posters.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> A moment on the lips, a lifetime on the @rse


Aww, you can't deny the Mogster her little treats, she is good at moderating what she eats :yesnod:

Postively sveltlike


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Hey I'm in
> 
> Actually have been doing research since this has me so intrigued. Posted this link in a thread in general.....
> 
> ...


You pinched my diagnosis  Boo hoo.

:lol:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Aww, you can't deny the Mogster her little treats, she is good at moderating what she eats :yesnod:
> 
> Postively sveltlike


Mogs, I didn't know you had 14 bums!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

QUOTE=Toby Tyler;1062918125]Hey I'm in 

Actually have been doing research since this has me so intrigued. Posted this link in a thread in general.....

Article: Munchausen by Internet: The Lying Disease that Preys on the Heart - General Articles About Nursing

If you read the link, there were clues all along. Nonetheless, it has some good tips on what to keep in mind with these drama llama posters.[/QUOTE]...

Ahhh TT .... you slapper , Ho , whatever are you doing hangin around these parts 

I heard you like to put it around somewhat ..... What-o jolly good yar :laugh::laugh:

Ya know i'm ribbing here :yikes:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> Mogs, I didn't know you had 14 bums!!!!!!! :lol:


someones been on the wine!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> QUOTE=Toby Tyler;1062918125]Hey I'm in
> 
> Actually have been doing research since this has me so intrigued. Posted this link in a thread in general.....
> 
> ...


...

Ahhh TT .... you slapper , Ho , whatever are you doing hangin around these parts 

 I heard you like to put it around somewhat ..... What-o jolly good yar :laugh::laugh:

Ya know i'm ribbing here :yikes:[/QUOTE]

Ribbing or rimming? :yikes:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> what did vets say cm?


Vet said ... She was a mini and should be around to 3.6 to 4 .2 for her age and breed... She is 3kg so lost more over last call .... She has given me ovarid but going with the lowest dosage for the next three to fourth months ... Back in a month to see if she had out on .... Thanks for asking chick x


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

^^^^^I shall have what TC is having......:yikes:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> someones been on the wine!


Nah, definitely not. I'm a tea drinker. Alcohol's not my vice


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> ...
> 
> Ahhh TT .... you slapper , Ho , whatever are you doing hangin around these parts
> 
> ...


Ribbing or rimming? :yikes:[/QUOTE]

WLBSH pleaseeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> Mogs, I didn't know you had 14 bums!!!!!!! :lol:


Ok this is not funny... Who took that pic of my ass


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Vet said ... She was a mini and should be around to 3.6 to 4 .2 for her age and breed... She is 3kg so lost more over last call .... She has given me ovarid but going with the lowest dosage for the next three to fourth months ... Back in a month to see if she had out on .... Thanks for asking chick x


Oh but bare in mind vets just go from text book they aint a clue really on each breed so wouldn't take much notice of that tbh.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

How can anyone keep up with this thread? I go away 2 dang seconds :yikes:

Those are not buns, they're baps. :yesnod:


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> Nah, definitely not. I'm a tea drinker. Alcohol's not my vice


Fantastic spelling and punctuation for someone under the influence.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Aww, you can't deny the Mogster her little treats, she is good at moderating what she eats :yesnod:
> 
> Postively sveltlike


I see you've been at my underwear drawer again *TWINNIE*!!!!!! :dita:










.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Oh but bare in mind vets just go from text book they aint a clue really on each breed so wouldn't take much notice of that tbh.


Am not thb... Took DD too she said he could do with a pound off ... Mr Cooper head vet that he is under just wanted to check him over .. All ok didnt want to give him back ... Said he is doing great and is a fine boy ...


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Laurac said:


> Fantastic spelling and punctuation for someone under the influence.


Under the influence ...................... of a Clipper teabag


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> Nah, definitely not. I'm a tea drinker. Alcohol's not my vice


only just seen your reply..proof plz 


Cosmills said:


> Ribbing or rimming? :yikes:


WLBSH pleaseeeeeeeeee lol[/QUOTE]

I have not been drinking either Singing:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Am not thb... Took DD too she said he could do with a pound off ... Mr Cooper head vet that he is under just wanted to check him over .. All ok didnt want to give him back ... Said he is doing great and is a fine boy ...


A lb off :incazzato: don't they know brit studs are suppose to me mahooosive


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> only just seen your reply..proof plz
> 
> WLBSH pleaseeeeeeeeee lol


I have not been drinking either Singing:[/QUOTE]

You sure about that ..... Think OH hasbeen putting something in ya pop


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Hey I'm in
> 
> Actually have been doing research since this has me so intrigued. Posted this link in a thread in general.....
> 
> ...


Seems like lots of people twigged but no one spoke up - why? Probably scared they would be accused of "bullying".


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> How can anyone keep up with this thread? I go away 2 dang seconds :yikes:
> 
> Those are not buns, they're baps. :yesnod:


Bread cakes .... Up north love lol


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Afraid you lost me....

Totally confused......


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you MB and MC :lol: :lol: you are the best comedy duo on PF! 

I've just put my mini roll back in the fridge and had a grape for dessert


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Laurac said:


> Seems like lots of people twigged but no one spoke up - why? Probably scared they would be accused of "bullying".


Spot on there Laurac


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

MollyMilo said:


> Thank you MB and MC :lol: :lol: you are the best comedy duo on PF!
> 
> *I've just put my mini roll back in the fridge and had a grape for dessert *


Good idea MM. Two giant butts are bad enough; three would cause a total eclipse


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Bread cakes .... Up north love lol


Lol I was a a burger van the other day the man was shouting chip balm is ready,it was my order but it just didn't click in my head lol,say it right man your chip butty's ready!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Thank you MB and MC :lol: :lol: you are the best comedy duo on PF!
> 
> I've just put my mini roll back in the fridge and had a grape for dessert


Oh bum really!? I've just knocked back a turkish delight with my third glass of wine


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Ribbing or rimming? :yikes:


WLBSH pleaseeeeeeeeee lol[/QUOTE]........

She's only jealous LMAO xxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> A lb off :incazzato: don't they know brit studs are suppose to me mahooosive


I know. ... He weighed in at 6.2 , at this rate I think he is gonna be a billy bob lol


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

tincan said:


> WLBSH pleaseeeeeeeeee lol


........

She's only jealous LMAO xxx[/QUOTE]

Ohhhhhhhhh give it a rest you two .... :ciappa:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> WLBSH pleaseeeeeeeeee lol


........

She's only jealous LMAO xxx[/QUOTE]

defo not jeal..if the other half had his way :ihih:

oh god better get on the tea too


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

FAO MB and MCWillow!

Ok ladies fess up which one of you stared in this video :yikes:

FAT GIRL DANCES TO GANGNAM STYLE (ORIGINAL) - YouTube

:lol: :lol: :lol: :devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol I was a a burger van the other day the man was shouting chip balm is ready,it was my order but it just didn't click in my head lol,say it right man your chip butty's ready!


Love a chip butty ... Chips got to be fried in drippin tho .. Oh my Yorkshire is coming out. ...


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

LOL tea is on the go here too , only it will be incinerated at this rate .... nowt unusual for a friday nite here

Probs full of cat hair too , i can't resist a bit of garnish :yikes:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Thank you MB and MC :lol: :lol: you are the best comedy duo on PF!
> 
> *I've just put my mini roll back in the fridge and had a grape for dessert *


Good move girlfriend! It takes more than a mini-roll to match the calibre of Hilda & Mavis!!!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Good move girlfriend! It takes more than a mini-roll to match the calibre of Hilda & Mavis!!!


Christ on a bike, so thats what happens to parachutes when they are no longer fit for purpose!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Love a chip butty ... Chips got to be fried in drippin tho .. Oh my Yorkshire is coming out. ...


oh nooo cant stand that stuff


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> Good move girlfriend! It takes more than a mini-roll to match the calibre of Hilda & Mavis!!!


Oh. My


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

tincan said:


> LOL tea is on the go here too , only it will be incinerated at this rate .... nowt unusual for a friday nite here
> 
> Probs full of cat hair too , i can't resist a bit of garnish :yikes:


We don't invited anyone round anymore for meals... Just in case they get colourpoint garnish ... Good for flossing afterwards tho lol


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Laurac said:


> Seems like lots of people twigged but no one spoke up - why? Probably scared they would be accused of "bullying".


 Personally was avoiding it like the plague for that very reason. TBH, was the first one to 'like' the outing post and feared the repercussions from that act of defiance. :yikes: Seriously :rolleyes5:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

*GP has been on her FB!* thats enough whispering, I am on the el' Vino have a bottle and a half to quaff x 

and I have been accused of that very recently also !! so its hard sometimes stuck between a rock and a hardplace x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You better be sober tomorrow snwj, not sober cant pick up rescue cats. xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> *GP has been on her FB!* thats enough whispering, I am on the el' Vino have a bottle and a half to quaff x
> 
> and I have been accused of that very recently also !! so its hard sometimes stuck between a rock and a hardplace x


Which fb? there's 2


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

How am I spoze to get anything done with the bloody hours you Brits keep???


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Has she replied?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Christ on a bike, so thats what happens to parachutes when they are no longer fit for purpose!


Road trip!

Where were you heading MB?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> You better be sober tomorrow snwj, not sober cant pick up rescue cats. xxx


I will be there no worries about that have the constitution of an ox !!



sarahecp said:


> Which fb? there's 2


https://www.facebook.com/GeorgiiePixie


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Agree with Laurac, I often keep quiet as I find it quite hurtful when people start throwing around the 'bullying' card



MoggyBaby said:


> Good move girlfriend! It takes more than a mini-roll to match the calibre of Hilda & Mavis!!!


MB stop posting pics from you *ahem* private collection


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Personally was avoiding it like the plague for that very reason. TBH, was the first one to 'like' the outing post and feared the repercussions from that act of defiance. :yikes: Seriously :rolleyes5:


Well big pat on the back to the person who had the balls to out her - apologies, I don't know who it was. And maybe something to think about for all of us who sat on our hands due to fearing whatever we were fearing - to be honest I think most of us had alarm bells going off at the initial rehoming thread.

Anyway - back to fat people ....


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Agree with Laurac, I often keep quiet as I find it quite hurtful when people start throwing around the 'bullying' card


doesn't it just!! or you are in a clique or you conspire against!!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Road trip!
> 
> Where were you heading MB?


At a guess I'd have said McDonalds


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> I will be there no worries about that have the constitution of an ox !!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/GeorgiiePixie


PMSL at her 'about' page ............

I am a 26 year old singer/songwriter, childrens authoress, designer, photographer and artist.

Yeah right, and I'm Kate Middleton


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> I will be there no worries about that have the constitution of an ox !!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/GeorgiiePixie


seriously someone needs to tell her mate what stuff shes lied about :incazzato:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> I will be there no worries about that have the constitution of an ox !!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/GeorgiiePixie


Page not available ... God am so nosy


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

page has been removed x 

last bit I could c&p 

Kasia Antosiewicz so is your cat not getting better like you wrote on the forum then?
7 hours ago · Unlike · 3
Georgiie'Pixie she was getting better and then things went downhill again and have now started picking up again...its been a bit of a roller coaster anyon would know that anyone or any animal that is ill can have good days and bad days...sadly I found out that she...See More
9 minutes ago · Like
Sam 'superhench' Hunt simple google search and you can find all sorts of things out x
4 minutes ago · Like


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> doesn't it just!! or you are in a clique or you conspire against!!


This bugs me too.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Page not available ... God am so nosy


try again


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> page has been removed x
> 
> last bit I could c&p
> 
> ...


copy and paste it back up there lol.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

dougal22 said:


> PMSL at her 'about' page ............
> 
> I am a 26 year old singer/songwriter, childrens authoress, designer, photographer and artist.
> 
> Yeah right, and I'm Kate Middleton


Oh that's another rib popped with laughing


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

https://twitter.com/__InsaneVanity


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> https://twitter.com/__InsaneVanity


Dude that should come with a warning, there's some slightly rudey pics on there :yikes:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's the other one

http://facebook.com/bubblegum.pixie


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> At a guess I'd have said McDonalds


Ahem. Actually we are going to BurgerKing. We is classy birds don't you know?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Dude that should come with a warning, there's some slightly rudey pics on there :yikes:


sorry but its late and am on the wine


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh the irony!

She posted this on her wall on 2nd May :lol:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Ahem. Actually we are going to BurgerKing. We is classy birds don't you know?


Ah, the home of the Whopper.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Here's the other one
> 
> http://facebook.com/bubblegum.pixie


Hmmm, nice photos :lol:

Bad enough to see 'the twins' in their swimwear, but the face from that profile will give me blooming nightmares for sure


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Oh the irony!
> 
> She posted this on her wall on 2nd May :lol:


Her second face is her ass


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

You'd think if she knew were were all looking at her fb and twitter that she'd change the settings to private?

Then again....


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Oh the irony!
> 
> She posted this on her wall on 2nd May :lol:


Oh, I know!

I tried to copy to put on here but my phone wouldn't let me


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Ah, the home of the Whopper.


This made me :lol: :lol:

I have no idea what this thread is about btw


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

MollyMilo said:


> You'd think if she knew were were all looking at her fb and twitter that she'd change the settings to private?
> 
> Then again....


She's probably loving all the attention. There's clearly nothing else going on in her life


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> Oh the irony!
> 
> She posted this on her wall on 2nd May :lol:


I thought one of your put it on I liked it lol oh dear I thought the other things were what other people put there too


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

For the 12hrs that everyone is laughing about her on here - she has had weeks of laughing about everyone on here.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> I thought one of your put it on I liked it lol oh dear I thought the other things were what other people put there too


:lol: :lol:

You best go back and unlike, she'll be stalking you


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Laurac said:


> For the 12hrs that everyone is laughing about her on here - she has had weeks of laughing about everyone on here.


...but he who laughs last laughs the longest.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> ...but he who laughs last laughs the longest.


Blimey try saying that Aurelie after 3 glasses of wine


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> You best go back and unlike, she'll be stalking you


phew..done.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Blimey try saying that Aurelie after 3 glasses of wine


you got twisted tongue?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

hmmmm have done more googling, very interesting now dont google golden poo!! 


and can I add I love making people laugh, truly (but that could be a lie also) but its not x


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> you got twisted tongue?


Haha i struggled!

It's not one for a Friday night :lol:


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

That girl is odd!!! She certainly doesn't have confidence issues!!!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Oi I feel bullied now being fat and all

 j/k I am fat but those pics make me feel positively slim 

I never got to see what she wrote back to me(I'm Kasia Antosiewicz)-does anyone know what the whole answer was?


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Blimey try saying that Aurelie after 3 glasses of wine


Easy, "she shells she shells on the she shore......."

*trots off sniggering to get some more wine*


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Easy, "she shells she shells on the she shore......."
> 
> *trots off sniggering to get some more wine*


What about pheasant plucker .....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Easy, "she shells she shells on the she shore......."
> 
> *trots off sniggering to get some more wine*


lolol told you you was a nutter


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> What about pheasant plucker .....


red lorry yellow lorry :laugh:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> What about pheasant plucker .....


I don't want to get my knuckles rapped for swearing!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> red lorry yellow lorry :laugh:


Now I cannot do that one ..... Always had problem with me lorries


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

well I have constructed a family tree of sorts!! found mums, sisters, brothers - bebo accounts, FB, twitter x note if you dont want to be found dont go on the tinterporno web x


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> I don't want to get my knuckles rapped for swearing!


Go on be a devil ....... It's Friday


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Tiny's just laid a massive egg in the litter tray and I really ought to go and clean it up but I'm comfortable in bed with Simba asleep on my legs and having a good laugh at the forum. Oh bother. What should I do?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> well I have constructed a family tree of sorts!! found mums, sisters, brothers - bebo accounts, FB, twitter x note if you dont want to be found dont go on the tinterporno web x


I bet you wanted to be a spy when you were little


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/306263-abuse-ignorance.html#post1062918483


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Tiny's just laid a massive egg in the litter tray and I really ought to go and clean it up but I'm comfortable in bed with Simba asleep on my legs and having a good laugh at the forum. Oh bother. What should I do?


Oh **** DD's. night feed ..... Christ you lot will get me in trouble


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Oh **** DD's. night feed ..... Christ you lot will get me in trouble


Aaaah, I remember night feeds :001_wub:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

polishrose said:


> I bet you wanted to be a spy when you were little


not really but I am a fact geek, I like to find out what I can before I jump in  seriously just google your name and see what comes up, inc your user name lol!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/306263-abuse-ignorance.html#post1062918483


But she hasn't got Twitter


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> But she hasn't got Twitter


well he will know now pmsl x


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Fair or unfair assessment 

Someone comes on spouting rubbish. Most people sense the rubbish but don't say anything at the risk of upsetting some of the more "influential" members. It is revealed that the person spouting rubbish is actually spouting rubbish. Everyone feigns horror. A few people speak up. People realise it is ok to speak up with horror and no longer feign it. Op is universally lambasted. Just another day on PF! (insert numerous comedy faces).


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Laurac said:


> For the 12hrs that everyone is laughing about her on here - she has had weeks of laughing about everyone on here.


Now that's profound thinking L


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> well he will know now pmsl x


It's probably the same person tbh .... God I wish I lived in make believe NOT


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> ...but he who laughs last laughs the longest.


And who gives a fook , not i


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

tincan said:


> Now that's profound thinking L


Might it sink in?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Seems to me that there are too many threads tonight going in one direction!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

https://twitter.com/georgiiiee_x


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> https://twitter.com/georgiiiee_x


Don't do twitter:yikes:
But do wish someone would spit it out


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

DT said:


> Don't do twitter:yikes:
> But do wish someone would *spit *it out


no because I dont waste wine E-V-E-R x


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> https://twitter.com/georgiiiee_x


seriously reallyshouldnotwearjods.....you're scary!! LOL

(I've googled myself before inc user names and a lot comes up that isn't me but a lot that is too)


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I have 23 tabs open  the only two not relating are PF and FB!! I am truly truly sad x some I know can find out more with complex searches, trust me this is simples stuff x word of the wise if you are in doubt search x


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> I have 23 tabs open  the only two not relating are PF and FB!! I am truly truly sad x some I know can find out more with complex searches, trust me this is simples stuff x word of the wise if you are in doubt search x


Bloody ell , only 23 i would have expected much more from you young girl


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

weeeeeeeeel lets just say I now have tabs open that I cant share


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> weeeeeeeeel lets just say I now have tabs open that I cant share


..... Ah well Sh1t happens hun :yikes:

where there's a will , an all that Singing:Singing:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

someones been banned


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

well tbf no surprised but she did ask to leave - I do however believe that the other accounts belong to the people that they say they are as they do have their own twitter/bebo/FB accounts and it does stand up to scrutiny x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> well tbf no surprised but she did ask to leave - I do however believe that the other accounts belong to the people that they say they are as they do have their own twitter/bebo/FB accounts and it does stand up to scrutiny x


Whoop the sad face icon wasn't intended.I didn't realise they asked to leave.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

sometimes does it matter how they go? not really as gone is gone now where's me wine ?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> sometimes does it matter how they go? not really as gone is gone now where's me wine ?


Hope your head isn't too sore in the morn lol


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Hope your head isn't too sore in the morn lol


Nah!! I have got to collect my new barn cats from CC x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> Nah!! I have got to collect my new barn cats from CC x


So I hear how long is your drive?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

1hr to 1hr 1/2 depending on traffic, but I dont mind x drove 2 1/2 hrs to help a good friend out so a 5hr round trip


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> 1hr to 1hr 1/2 depending on traffic, but I dont mind x drove 2 1/2 hrs to help a good friend out so a 5hr round trip


Yeah will be well worth it exciting eh.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Yeah will be well worth it exciting eh.


yup eeeeeeeeeeep BOING BOING BOING x excited expellation of wee x hence the wine, I always need knock out juice as I have the excitability of a 3 year old in Peppa Pig land on red bull x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> yup eeeeeeeeeeep BOING BOING BOING x excited expellation of wee x hence the wine, I always need knock out juice as I have the excitability of a 3 year old in Peppa Pig land on red bull x


lmfao you nuts truly nuts,a good nuts though.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

If you're coming past me I'll hop in and keep you company 

Is it two you're getting?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> If you're coming past me I'll hop in and keep you company
> 
> Is it two you're getting?


seeeee never have had that visit!! will make definate plans- if you want to come along and listen to me drivel on for 3 hrs! (that makes you a saint lol!!) more than welcomes x

wanted 2 so to keep each other company if needed and warm in the depth of winter, you would be surprised how even the most aloof cat in the world seeks warmth x (I do pop a hot water bottle up under a pile of HW horse rugs in the winter  )


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> Hmmm, nice photos :lol:
> 
> Bad enough to see 'the twins' in their swimwear, but the face from that profile will give me blooming nightmares for sure


Shame she hasn't even left the house in over three years due to severe agoraphobia. :ciappa:

Sorry I missed the re-homing thread, perhaps it would have raised a red flag or two. Only caught the 'Devastated' thread. *violins playing*


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> seeeee never have had that visit!! will make definate plans- if you want to come along and listen to me drivel on for 3 hrs! (that makes you a saint lol!!) more than welcomes x
> 
> wanted 2 so to keep each other company if needed and warm in the depth of winter, you would be surprised how even the most aloof cat in the world seeks warmth x (I do pop a hot water bottle up under a pile of HW horse rugs in the winter  )


Oh we should - if you are passing New Haw on the way tomorrow, let me know


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Oh we should - if you are passing New Haw on the way tomorrow, let me know


weeeeeeeeel its on the right way round the M25!! do you really want to go there!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah would love to!

Just gotta give Rowan his meds in the morning and leave enough food down for day :thumbup:

Course I will have to know a time (approx) - gotta get dressed, I spend a lot of weekends in my PJs :lol:


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Can't believe I missed all the fun for cuddles with my husband....damn you husband! xxx


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

sorry I went to bed


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> yup eeeeeeeeeeep BOING BOING BOING x excited expellation of wee x hence the wine, I always need knock out juice as I have the excitability of a 3 year old in Peppa Pig land on red bull x


You sound a lot like me, then.......

Try a ritalin, maybe? :001_tt2:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> You sound a lot like me, then.......
> 
> Try a ritalin, maybe? :001_tt2:


no the wine has worked (urgh) :blushing:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> no the wine has worked (urgh) :blushing:


Got a hangover?

In Dutch, a hangover is called 'kater' (tomcat).... 

Now I know cats can be a pain in the neck sometimes, especially yowling toms, but still......
Not very complimentary to the feline species


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Go out for night (nice new Caribbean restaurant with 2 4 1 cocktails hic!) and it all kicks off We do get them on here!


----------

